# Help wanted for canon 5D



## eddlum25 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am looking for a full frame camera as a spare and came across an advert for Canon 5D with Canon 24-105mm f4.0 L lens and Canon 50mm f1.8 II lens.The sales come along with all the bits that shown in the following picture.




Seller wants £950.00. Is it good price to buy?


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 30, 2012)

dont go by face value


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I've seen the 24-105 go for 600-800 US dollars by itself.  I'd say if everything is in good condition its worth checking out.


EDIT:  conversion rates being what they are maybe it isn't such a great deal....


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Well I've seen the 24-105 go for 600-800 US dollars by itself.  I'd say if everything is in good condition its worth checking out.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  conversion rates being what they are maybe it isn't such a great deal....


£950.00 = about US $1535.00


----------



## eddlum25 (Dec 30, 2012)

Seller said all items are in mint condition. 

I have seen the Canon 24-70 goes at &#65505;450.00 and the Canon 5 d is about &#65505;350.00 on eBay.

so may be this not a bad deal?


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 30, 2012)

Offer $800 and go from there. Buy at $900 max.


----------

